# Philippine School



## marvin (Jun 30, 2006)

Greetings....
Im looking for a good culinary institutions in the philippine which i could learn how to cook the native or traditional food in the philippine. I am thinking also to establish my own restaurant in the philippine... a small restaurant to start-up. Would you pls give us some idea...

I'd like to have a forum also in order to exchange our ideas...from different nations..

If sombody also is interested and wanna talk they could contact me at this number...(09166644176-philippine)

Thank you,
Marvin


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Go back and find chef Kaiser's posts. He has a school
in the Phillipines.


----------

